# Fish lice



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

i have a 150g tank with 9 rbp, 9 tetra and i noticed that all of my tetra's got some of this white dot on their body, tail and fins but my rb dont have any. im just worried that they might get it too. what can i do to cure them?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sounds like Ick to me. Does it look like this?


----------



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Sounds like Ick to me. Does it look like this?


 yes it is!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Here is some info on Ick for you Just scroll down to the 6th post in the thread (made by mr.freez) Hope that helps you









http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...pic=52764&st=30


----------



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

k thks for the help but i have another question. how long should i keep my temp to 86F coz i already raise my temp and added 15tbs of salt.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

At least a week. 2 weeks to be safe... Also, make sure you add more circulation via an air pump or powerhead and do a thorough gravel vac on your next water change.


----------



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

k got it but do i add another salt when i do water changes? coz i always do water change every other day and i also vac the sand and i have a 500gph powerhead thats running 24/7 and a wet/dry. do i still need to put an air pump?


----------



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

anybody?


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey 204CORD, when fish get Ich some increase the temperature and add salt. By increasing the temp, the amount of oxygen present in the aquarium water is low. So an air pump help keeps the gas exchange working and help replace CO2 with oxygen. When you do water changes the salt is removed and must be replaced. The salt will help remove your Ich problem and the increased temp will help the life cycle to the point where the salt takes affect.


----------

